# Bird/Duck Taxidermist



## Steve B. (Nov 22, 2004)

Recently shot a couple nice Mallards and a rooster Pheasant.

I would like to have the birds mounted and I am looking for a good taxidermist between Flint and Novi.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I've mounted a few birds.

30 minutes west of Flint in Owosso.


----------

